# Old people - yes or no?



## Marco Fucko (Nov 20, 2019)

So for some reason, old people are still around. They can't do anything and they get in the way, but our society does not execute them and turn them into soylent green for some reason. Why?


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Nov 20, 2019)

Would _you_ eat Soylent made from something that old?

Ew.


----------



## No. (Nov 20, 2019)

Just glass me and take me to the tar pit.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Nov 20, 2019)

I tell my family when I get to the age I can't wipe my own ass I want to be dropped off in the woods with a bottle of opiates.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Nov 20, 2019)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> Would _you_ eat Soylent made from something that old?
> 
> Ew.



I mean if I didn't know soylent green was made of people, yeah.


----------



## Large (Nov 20, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> I mean if I didn't know soylent green was made of people, yeah.


That's gay


----------



## Shmidty Werbenmanjenson (Nov 20, 2019)

How old? And what type? We talking the retired smokejumper and forest ranger who rolled with the FBI and DEA raiding methlabs and weed grows out in green hell, or the catty 70 year old bitch driving an F350 cutting me off in the grocery store parking lot, who's most arduous task in life is occasionally taking in the ass from her actuary husband? 

The first will take you on coyote hunts, the second is a waste of humanity.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Nov 20, 2019)

Shmidty Werbenmanjenson said:


> How old? And what type? We talking the retired smokejumper and forest ranger who rolled with the FBI and DEA raiding methlabs and weed grows out in green hell, or the catty 70 year old bitch driving an F350 cutting me off in the grocery store parking lot, who's most arduous task in life is occasionally taking in the ass from her actuary husband?
> 
> The first will take you on coyote hunts, the second is a waste of humanity.


That is the most important distinction. There is waste of space taking the form of people, no matter the age nor gender in today's world. And to be honest i would take a 60 something farmer that does carpentry rather than a 20 something college graduate that is knee deep into communism and thinks that activism is a job. When it comes to usefulness it's a matter of perspective.

But there is also the humane component. For example, an old man can be completely lucid but so terribly sick he asks to be put out of his misery every single time someone goes to check on him. Or a woman that is so senile she has to be reminded where she is and who she is every morning. In those cases i would say it's the right thing to do because keeping them alive is no mercy. You know they are not going to get better and keeping them around is just prolonging their suffering.


----------



## Imperialist #348 (Nov 20, 2019)

i mean old people can be pretty based in some areas.


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Nov 20, 2019)

You guys really think there are only young ones at the Farms, do ya?


----------



## Marco Fucko (Nov 20, 2019)

Wilhelm Bittrich said:


> You guys really think there are only young ones at the Farms, do ya?



I remember some guy told me he was 40+ and that blew my fucking mind.


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Nov 20, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> I remember some guy told me he was 40+ and that blew my fucking mind.


40+ how cute! I'm 54, by the way.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Nov 20, 2019)

Wilhelm Bittrich said:


> 40+ how cute! I'm 54, by the way.



You're literally as old as one of my parents. Can you be my new dad?


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Nov 20, 2019)

GET OFF MY LAWN


----------



## DJ Grelle (Nov 20, 2019)

I unironically think euthanasia is more humane than leaving old people waste away in old peoples homes staring at the TV 16 hours a day.


----------



## Tookie (Nov 20, 2019)

ITT


----------



## Diabeetus (Nov 20, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> You're literally as old as one of my parents. Can you be my new dad?


That's kinda gay, bro.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Nov 20, 2019)

Old people are alright, they just need to legally 'die' at 60 or so. No votes, no driving, will is executed, the whole number. Then it's up to the people in their lives to support them (or not). Society would need to shift a bit to accommodate the walking dead, but I think it'd be a net positive.


----------



## No Exit (Nov 20, 2019)

I don't think there's anything wrong with old people until they need to be looked after. Like my grandpa is 77 and still doing well but I've seen 55 year old women shake and nearly collapse just getting change out of their purse.

As much as I'd like to just kill all useless old people, or people in general, there's no way to do it without there being some serious issues about abuse of such a thing. Euthanasia is the best alternative but there would have to be some serious restrictions on it.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Nov 20, 2019)

But if there’s no old people around then won’t we be the old people?  

It’d be like Logan’s Run.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Nov 20, 2019)

DJ Grelle said:


> I unironically think euthanasia is more humane than leaving old people waste away in old peoples homes staring at the TV 16 hours a day.


This is the problem. A lot of people don't have the time nor the will to care for their old ones, no matter how much they love them. Imagine Clint Eastwood in Grand Torino, but instead of being able to hold on his own he can barely walk up the steps. If you aren't going to alleviate their burden you better put them out of their misery, because aside from the physical pain they will feel like shit seeing how much they depend on others for stuff like driving or getting into bed.


No Exit said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with old people until they need to be looked after. Like my grandpa is 77 and still doing well but I've seen 55 year old women shake and nearly collapse just getting change out of their purse.
> 
> As much as I'd like to just kill all useless old people, or people in general, there's no way to do it without there being some serious issues about abuse of such a thing. Euthanasia is the best alternative but there would have to be some serious restrictions on it.


My grandpa was 93 when he died. The last years for him were gruelingly horrible because he was terribly sick and every time i went for a visit he begged me to kill him. This is one of the cases i would support euthanising him because he's clearly suffering and he knew as well as me that he wasn't going to get any better.

Like you say, human dead wheight is something that before was naturally flushed out by either society or nature but now there are many support nets that allow even the lowest imbecile to hold on his own by using up everyone's money or being supported by others. As good as euthanasia might sound or be, it's something that would ultimately be abused in many ways and i would rather put restrictions on the access to benefits/help rather than kill of the suckers. But you can't do that or else you're a filthy bigot.


----------



## LazyLizard (Nov 20, 2019)

depends on how they lived their life, if they were a productive member of society they have earned a retirement, if they lived on benefits or were political activist or some other bullshit during their lives then just execute them


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Nov 20, 2019)

Re: the Soylent Green jokes

I would love a streaming service Soylent Green remake

It opens with a Commercial

"Soylent Green, Our people are our #1 ingredient "
"Soylent Green, Helping to nourish our community so the community can nourish itself"

stuff like that


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Nov 20, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> You're literally as old as one of my parents. Can you be my new dad?


What, two isn't enough for you? 

I'd rather talk to an old person than a young one most days of the week; they have more perspective and class.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 20, 2019)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> Would _you_ eat Soylent made from something that old?
> 
> Ew.


At that point it would be like a Cheese... No thank you. Next Time you see your grandpa's balls imagine them tasting like cheese

But @Marco Fucko they do give us plenty of benefit,
Obviously you have never been involved in a retirement community or "old folks home" they have a wealth of knowledge and Entertainment options


Spoiler: Proof


----------



## NyQuilninja (Nov 20, 2019)

I love listening to my racist grandma-in-law say all manner  of impolite things, in public and embarrass everybody around her. and nobody can say or do anything about it because she’s old.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Nov 20, 2019)

Because if people like me were executed, who'd be around to whip @Marco Fucko's ass for being a tard?
Grab those ankles, whippersnapper.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Nov 20, 2019)

Nobody who thinks old people should die as soon as possible will still feel that way when it’s their turn to face the reaper.  I’m young and attractive but even I know that.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Nov 20, 2019)

Young people only exist to serve old people.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 20, 2019)

It should be mandatory to draw up an advance directive before you're 50, honestly.  If your mind goes in old age you can't hardly decide what to eat for breakfast never mind whether you'd prefer making an appointment with St. Peter to being a vegetable, and leaving it to the kids ALWAYS causes some kind of issue.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Nov 20, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> and leaving it to the kids ALWAYS causes some kind of issue.


Both when you're alive and dead. They will dredge up the times they went to visit you or take care of you just to squabble over the inheritance. Just tie it up before you go senile so the little fuckers cannot complain once you kick the bucket


----------



## Spastic Colon (Nov 20, 2019)

Ah, I remember the days when I couldn't imagine ever being old and it felt so far away.  Good times.  It goes faster than you think, kids.  The way you treat old people today sets the best case scenario for how you'll be treated when you reach that age.  Things that sound good in theory when you are too young to really grasp the concept of your own mortality might sound horrifying the closer you get to death's door.  Just some food for thought.


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (Nov 20, 2019)

What is old? In Logan's Run (1967) people on their 21st birthday were killed.
The world had millions of nineteen year old and twenty year old "ancients"


----------



## Hitagi Senjougahara (Nov 20, 2019)

_Be afraid of the lame, they'll inherit your legs
Be afraid of the old, they'll inherit your souls
Be afraid of the cold, they'll inherit your blood
Apres moi le deluge, after me comes the flood_

But on a more serious note.
Old people who spent their lives supporting the system and thus the previous generation of old people and lost their youth and health for their sake deserve the same at the very least. But I do not see a point on why keeping people alive to the point they are a vegetable is "humane", fuck that shit. Once I reach an age where I cannot tend to myself I would prefer to be put down.


----------



## Ryszenska (Nov 20, 2019)

If you remove old people then mid-age people will now be old, then removing them will cause us to now be old, relatively speaking. 

Also wisdom is useful and old people are more right wing. So lets not physically remove old people, they're cool.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Nov 23, 2019)

I tend to be of two minds when it comes to old age: on the one hand, I think that living a long life and getting to learn and experience lots of interesting things along the way is something we should all aspire to, but on the other hand, I think that the mental and physical degeneration that comes with advanced age is entirely negative, both to society, as well as to the individuals who are afflicted by it.

The question of how to resolve this quandary currently remains difficult, although I believe that the ultimate resolution will come in the form of medical innovation. Once our understanding of the aging process reaches a point that allows us to approach aging more like a treatable condition than an inevitable consequence of life, I believe that we will finally get to enjoy the good without the bad.


----------



## Alpacawitz (Nov 23, 2019)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> Would _you_ eat Soylent made from something that old?
> 
> Ew.


Well cook it up and call me Steve1989



Marco Fucko said:


> You're literally as old as one of my parents. Can you be my new dad?


No but I'm sure he'd let you call him daddy


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Nov 27, 2019)

Mein Garten said:


> Well cook it up and call me Steve1989


You want to eat freshly cooked old people?  Lyophilize that grandpa stew, can it and have it rest in a tin can in a damp basement for 50 years, then serve it with a cracker the consistency of reinforced concrete and some type 2 instant coffee.


----------



## Puck (Nov 27, 2019)

yes  we need old people to create jobs and markets for all of the caretakers and medical professionals specializing in keeping their old rotting corpses shambling around until they become shells of people


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Mar 23, 2020)

I find myself having regular conversation and interaction with older folks, and I always find it quite pleasant.

It seems to be atypical, since they almost seem incredulous someone my age would bother, but I like learning from and getting to know anyone. I give everyone a chance, regardless of any other factor. I find the elderly to be the most polite and pleasant people to talk with. And I hope when I'm that age, someone like me will also want to talk. I'd always be up for it.


----------



## salvuserit (Mar 26, 2020)

I've learned more about my most recently deceased family member than I ever did while they were alive and I highly regret not speaking with them more. Just image how long your life seems so far times 2-5. They have an amazing amount of experience and wisdom and I always have fun speaking with them.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm fine with the greatest generation.  Fuck the boomers.


----------



## Yoghurt Baby (Mar 28, 2020)

Every human should be put down at the age of 60.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Mar 28, 2020)

Old people can be really cool and based. People hate them because they intensely fear their own mortality. It's a weakness of character, honestly. My grandpa had a big birthday party when he turned 50 because his father died in his 40s of lung cancer from working at the mills. He said its a privilge to age because some people never get the chance. My dad says if you don't like getting older, go stand in front of a truck. There's nothing else you can do.


----------



## annoyingfuck (Mar 28, 2020)

People's definition of old can be completely different. Seeing stories about parents from the US, and the way they behave, I honestly believe that the OPs are talking about people in their 70s. Later on you find out that they are talking about parents in their late 40s.

I don't know if it is something that is common amongst the younger generations, that the whole technology, and mindhive aspects are what has driven this thinking.

Anyway, point being, when I think about my own parents, their friends, and others that I know of their age group, they are decades older than these people and they don't act anything like what is being described.

People age differently, being a certain age doesn't immediately imply that they are all unhealthy, all sick, all should be put down. There are a lot of younger people who should be put down, they aren't useful for anything but beating off in their parent's basements, or screaming about pronouns.

How many of them are putting their heads together right now, this minute, and actually looking at ways to find solutions for supply damage, caused by the Chinese buying up and sending all of the medical supplies, back to China from every other country in the world? How many? Probably none, maybe a few, literally a few. How many of the older generations? Hundreds, if not thousands, easily are working together, brainstorming to find solutions.

Solutions that may save the younger generations lives.

But noooo that's okay, go ahead and kill them all instead...

The younger generations have a lot to learn, they just can't get out of their own way, to actually realise that there is more to life, than instant technology and thinking the grass is always greener 'over there'.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Mar 28, 2020)

I think it's no secret that I like old people. My best friend is 72 and he;s in better shape and more productive than any person I know who's my age. This guy had *POLIO* and he plays basket ball better than the black dudes at the gym.

Boomers are the best generation. God's chosen generation.


----------



## Orion Balls (Mar 28, 2020)

I will work harder, so please don't send me to the knackers. I earned my damn retirement.


----------



## Shrugcarpet (Apr 26, 2020)

I think old folks are fine, but once they get to a certain age they should not be allowed to do the following:

- Drive if bad eyesight or memory (or at least after a certain age they need to retake their test to see how fit they are)
- Able to vote if over 80 (it's not their future)
- If someone has dementia they should be allowed to die.

With dementia it just makes old folks (or young folks sometimes) useless. My granddad had it and every week he looked worse and worse and the other older people around him just sat in same spot 18 hours a day watching TV and soiling themself. I was in hospital last year with a broken ankle and spent two days recovering in a ward full of old people. Two of the people had dementia and it was shocking to witness. All they did day and night was shout and want to get up even though they were not allowed to due to having a hip injury.

We put our pets to sleep if we think they are suffering but yet keep poor sods who have lost all or some motor functions alive because we love them too much.


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (Apr 26, 2020)

We should kill all the old people. Everyone over 20 goes into the wood chipper.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Apr 26, 2020)

Is it considered a normal thing for guys in their mid-20s to volunteer at nursing homes? When I say volunteer I dont' even really know exactly what I'm talking about, because I don't know what sort of work they have or if its mostly just hanging out with the indigent or what. But anyways, I think they usually want younger people (like teenagers and children) for that.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Apr 27, 2020)

old people = bad


----------



## Wraith (Apr 28, 2020)

Marco Fucko said:


> I remember some guy told me he was 40+ and that blew my fucking mind.


HEY! When I get out of this dungeon I am making you eat all of my surplus bran muffins in one sitting, whipper snapper!


Spoiler



I hated relatives who would say 'whipper snapper.' What even the hell?!


----------



## snailslime (Apr 28, 2020)

in florida, an old woman almost hit my whole family with her car while we were walking

i think people should have to retake their driver's tests once they reach a certain age.


----------



## Otterly (Apr 28, 2020)

The young have poor judgement, impenetrable slang, a huge sense of entitlementpoor work ethic*, ridiculous eyebrows**, and nobody has made any decent pop music since roughly 1997. So really, if anyone’s getting Soylent greened it should be you lot because at least you’re tender. 

* did I miss any stereotypes?
** I stand by the eyebrow judgement. What the fuck is that all about? 

now get off my lawn.

in all seriousness though, one day you’ll look back and realise you were lovely looking in your twenties and shouldn’t have worried about it, and that time has mysteriously sped up and now you’re old. And you’ll cringe a teeny tiny bit at thinking anyone over 40 was old, and you’ll probably think ‘what the fuck is she doing with her eyebrows?’ Happens to us all.... you do get wiser with age, and some things get better. Mainly things that are wisdom, rather than gravity dependent.


----------



## Dwight Schrute (Apr 28, 2020)

Old people are grumbly fuckers who hate us young people. Me and my friend were hanging out at a local food place after hours just fucking around, when this old dude walking his dog at fucking 10 at night shined his light at us. We just looked at him, he didn't say a word. Instead he just continued on. 

Sure, they're wise. But oh god are they grumpy.


----------



## Jan Ciągwa (Apr 28, 2020)

Fuck if I know.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Apr 28, 2020)

Another thing I really like about old folks is how they have zero qualms about calling out current year's bullshit.

If everyone had that mindset, they never would've gotten any power to begin with; hence why it only became a problem with the next generation of soy parenting, not when they were in charge of things.
We're lucky to still have them. And what they have should never be forgotten.


----------



## Trapitalism (Apr 29, 2020)

Otterly said:


> The young have poor judgement, impenetrable slang, a huge sense of entitlementpoor work ethic*, ridiculous eyebrows**, and nobody has made any decent pop music since roughly 1997. So really, if anyone’s getting Soylent greened it should be you lot because at least you’re tender.
> 
> * did I miss any stereotypes?
> ** I stand by the eyebrow judgement. What the fuck is that all about?
> ...


At least zoomers make better traps.


----------



## Lavarising (May 11, 2020)

I mean, yeah, from a technical standpoint it could be argued that they really only hinder society. However, I personally think that old people are nice to have around. We spend our whole lives working, we might as well get to keep those golden years. Then again, if we did just turn them into soylent green world hunger might not be such a problem.



BillionBisonBucks said:


> Old people are alright, they just need to legally 'die' at 60 or so. No votes, no driving, will is executed, the whole number. Then it's up to the people in their lives to support them (or not). Society would need to shift a bit to accommodate the walking dead, but I think it'd be a net positive.


That's actually a really interesting concept. Someone should write a book about that.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (May 11, 2020)

Badfishhh said:


> That's actually a really interesting concept. Someone should write a book about that.


It's all yours if you want it.


----------



## Lavarising (May 11, 2020)

BillionBisonBucks said:


> It's all yours if you want it.


I'm definitely interested if I can get the time to write it. Thanks, dude.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (May 12, 2020)

The thing about old people: they're just like young people. Some are a little useless, they don't have much to offer in terms of life experience or resources. 

There are some badasses tho, people who fought wars, ran companies, did research, remember when America was a powerhouse. They can tell you who fucked what up and why it got this bad.

One of my best friends is 90, could easily pass for early-80s. He takes insulin when he shows up for my parties and has a basement filled with pre-ban automatic weapons. Has no problem calling soyboys faggots when he sees them. He flew aircav in Vietnam and has photos of himself posing with piles of dead Cong. He likes to talk politics, compares America to what it was like in the 70s, when everyone believed the Soviets had us beat. He talks about Reagan and compares Trump to him favorably.

Pains me to know he's not going to be there forever. Don't throw guys like him under the bus, they are your superiors.


----------



## Salad Dodger (May 12, 2020)

I'll talk to/hang out with anyone as long as they're interesting. Though probably not kids or teenagers because that would be creepy.


----------



## Some JERK (May 12, 2020)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> My grandpa was 93 when he died. The last years for him were gruelingly horrible because he was terribly sick and every time i went for a visit he begged me to kill him. This is one of the cases i would support euthanising him because he's clearly suffering and he knew as well as me that he wasn't going to get any better.


I was in a nearly identical situation with my grandad. I won't go into specifics but he was about the same age, very bad off, and made a similar request which obviously I had to decline. In the end he took care of it himself by refusing to eat once he was finally hospitalized not too long after. His doctor told me that to force feed him would probably kill him anyway so he just allowed him to go. It sucked for everyone involved and I hate thinking about it. I agree with you 100% that there should definitely be better options at the end.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (May 12, 2020)

I find it interesting that a subset of people who REE about government intervention  (usually talking about pods and bugs) and resent the idea of society at-large controlling their life are also perfectly fine with defining the value of human life as "how much labor you can provide to society at-large" if that means they get to kill someone's granny.


----------



## The Great Chandler (May 13, 2020)

I think it's lazy as hell to get rid of an entire group. Not only an asshole thing to do, it's also gay.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (May 15, 2020)

day of the pillow soon.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Aug 4, 2020)

We must keep old people around for ancient wisdom, and also because old people are better than the average person, unless they're senile. If they become demented or develop some other form of mental illness then I believe it would be better to end their lives prematurely. 
Old people are my friends. I believe I am one of the few that are truly qualified to work in a retirement home because I have lots of compassion for the elderly. 

Old people have ancient rights because they lived to be that old. Like the general estates they preserve their rights to ancient rights they had in the past. Our governments should be run by older estates because so they have their ancient rights preserved. I'm not qualified to speak on this topic because im very biased i favour of old people, take my "opinions" with a grain of salt


----------



## Sopressata (Aug 4, 2020)

It always cracks me up when young people talk about old people as if they are a different species and it will never happen to them. If you’re lucky you will be old one day too and realize how much insight you lacked when you were young wondering about those sad old people. A lot them are cringing watching young whippersnappers making the mistakes every person makes in life but they can’t tell you because you would think they were wrong or dumb and you wouldn’t listen anyway.  I have worked with the elderly for many years and I fucking love them.  If you speak to them the same way as you do anyone else, 90 percent of them will respond to you normally and a lot of them come out with some crazy shit. They are full of hilarity if asked the right questions and I would rather sit and talk to a mentally alert 80 year old about life and politics than a young person. If you don’t like them and you are thinking they are idiots with no clue about life ,chances are they are probably thinking exactly the same thing about you and hoping you’ll grow out of it eventually. They can have fascinating stories and perspectives.  A lot of them are like little Buddha’s and they don’t even know it. Just by virtue of longevity they’ve been there done that and it amazes me that most of them are able to hold back like they do from telling a lot of people how fucking stupid they are and to get a grip.


----------



## Alexander Thaut (Aug 4, 2020)

Hey look, one day we'll be the only ones left who can read. At that point, I'll go off to a room, look at the video of fields and flowers, and go to eternal sleep.


----------



## Gnostic American (Aug 4, 2020)

It isn't 'old people' attending antifa and blm riots.


----------



## Damien Thorne (Aug 4, 2020)

All I can say is that I miss the countless hours I spent watching Clint Eastwood westerns with my grandparents, who managed to keep their wits about them to the very end because they still took care of themselves even after they were 80.  Too many people stop taking care of themselves after they retire, and that is tragic.


----------

